# Clash At The Castle predictions



## DJMathers127

Undisputed WWE Universal Championship
Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre

Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins

Bayley, Dakota Kai, & Iyo Sky vs Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, & Asuka

Smackdown Women's Championship
Liv Morgan vs Charlotte Flair

Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship
Usos vs New Day vs Viking Raiders

Edge vs Finn Balor

United States Championship
Bobby Lashley vs AJ Styles

Intercontinental Championship
WALTER (not calling him Gunther) vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Trivette

Prediction: More Bloodline Bullshit, DUI Bros Retain Titles then interfere in Reigns match to help him retain. Rinse and repeat. There, I saved you $5 on Peacock and 3 hours of your time.


----------



## RWPunk

Reigns retains so I can continue to feast on tear of WF members.


----------



## Beetlejuice84

Undisputed WWE Universal Championship
Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre
Reigns wins

Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins
Rollins wins

Bayley, Dakota Kai, & Iyo Sky vs Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, & Asuka
Bayley, Dakota Kai, & Iyo Sky wins

Smackdown Women's Championship
Liv Morgan vs Charlotte Flair
Liv Morgan 🤔

Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship
Usos vs New Day vs Viking Raiders
Usos win (A Ladder Match would be sick)

Edge vs Finn Balor
Not sure about it. Maybe it will be a Tag Match, but that should rather be on Survivor Series. Judgement Day needs a win, so I go with Finn Balor 🤔

United States Championship
Bobby Lashley vs Ciampa 
Bobby Lashley

Intercontinental Championship
WALTER (not calling him Gunther) vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
WALTER


----------



## Mutant God

Undisputed WWE Universal Championship
Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre

Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins

RAW's Womens Title:
Bianca Belair vs Bayley

Triple Threat Women's Tag Team Titles match
Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky vs Alexa Bliss & Asuka vs Doudrop and Nikki A.S.H.

Edge and Rey Mysterio vs Finn Balor and Damien Priest 

Intercontinental Championship
Gunther vs Nakamura

Smackdown Women's Championship
Liv Morgan vs Sonya Deville

Six Man Tag
Usos and Sami Zayn vs Sheamus, Ridge Holland, and Butch

United States Championship
Bobby Lashley vs Ciampa w/The Miz

If Dominik loses he joins Judgment Club:
Rhea Ripley vs Dominik Mysterio


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Roman vs Drew 

Bianca, Alexa & Asuka vs Bayley, Iyo Sky & Dakota Kai

Seth Rollins vs Riddle

Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Judgement Day

Liv Morgan vs Shayna Baszler 

Bobby Lashley vs Ciampa


----------



## baddass 6969

I.C. Title
Gunther vs Shinsuke Nakamaura

U.S. Title
Lashley vs Champa

Miz vs A.J. Styles

Bayley/Sky/Kai vs Biancia/Alexa/Asuka

Falls Count Anywhere
Rollins vs Riddle 

Fatal Four Way
Tag Titles
Usos vs Viking Raiders vs New Day vs Butch/Ridge Holland

Triple Threat
Smackdown Womens Title
Liv Morgan vs Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte Flair

W.W.E. Universal Title
Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## TD Stinger

Undisputed WWE Championship
Drew McIntyre vs. Roman Reigns

Smackdown Women's Championship
Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Liv Morgan

Raw Women's Championshp
Bayley vs. Bianca Belair

Intercontinental Championship
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Gunther

Unified WWE Tag Team Championship
Sheamus & BUTCH vs. The Usos

Seth Rollins vs. Riddle

United States Championship
??? vs. Bobby Lashley

Edge & The Mysterios vs. The Judgement Day (including Rhea)


----------



## Jbardo37

TD Stinger said:


> Undisputed WWE Championship
> Drew McIntyre vs. Roman Reigns
> 
> Smackdown Women's Championship
> Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Liv Morgan
> 
> Raw Women's Championshp
> Bayley vs. Bianca Belair
> 
> Intercontinental Championship
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Gunther
> 
> Unified WWE Tag Team Championship
> Sheamus & BUTCH vs. The Usos
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Riddle
> 
> United States Championship
> ??? vs. Bobby Lashley
> 
> Edge & The Mysterios vs. The Judgement Day (including Rhea)


Probably about right.

How about Lashley v Ciampa v Miz v AJ?


----------



## Chris22

I think we're gonna get Liv/Natalya at Clash At The Castle instead.


----------



## allaboutwrestling

Read latest prediction here: Clash at the Castle Archives - All About Wrestling


----------



## [The_Game]

Surely they’ve got to have a return/big name coming, with few weeks to go and about 11k seats left. Sure more might sell close to the date but not that much. I hope the fiend returns in next few weeks. Would have loved to see lesnar but don’t think he’s going to come.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

[The_Game] said:


> Surely they’ve got to have a return/big name coming, with few weeks to go and about 11k seats left. Sure more might sell close to the date but not that much. I hope the fiend returns in next few weeks. Would have loved to see lesnar but don’t think he’s going to come.


I hope if it is a return it's someone decent. Not some random British no mark like Davey Boy Smith jr or something, thinking we're all just gonna lap it up. Wyatt returning with his original firefly entrance would be phenomenal in the stadium.


----------



## [The_Game]

CriminalLeapord said:


> I hope if it is a return it's someone decent. Not some random British no mark like Davey Boy Smith jr or something, thinking we're all just gonna lap it up. Wyatt returning with his original firefly entrance would be phenomenal in the stadium.


Oh god yeah, not interested in seeing any random guy from England. Or some uk talent from NXT. Surely they got to pull off something memorable for a history making event. Man cardiff wales would be the place to be if bray wyatt had a surprise return, everyone would go crazy haha.


----------



## Shaun_27

[The_Game] said:


> Surely they’ve got to have a return/big name coming, with few weeks to go and about 11k seats left. Sure more might sell close to the date but not that much


The promotion to a casual audience hasn't really started yet. The week before the event there is going to be advertising everywhere and that's where they will shift the final tickets.

I'm always optimistic but probably best to temper expectations. A surprise return on the day (Bray, Sasha) is the absolute best we can hope for. Still have minor hope for Fury but I think they would have advertised him by now.


----------



## [The_Game]

Shaun_27 said:


> The promotion to a casual audience hasn't really started yet. The week before the event there is going to be advertising everywhere and that's where they will shift the final tickets.
> 
> I'm always optimistic but probably best to temper expectations. A surprise return on the day (Bray, Sasha) is the absolute best we can hope for. Still have minor hope for Fury but I think they would have advertised him by now.


I’d feel happy if we saw Wyatt return live in cardiff. Sasha not so much, I saw her in London o2 already in April. I’d be thrilled to see the likes of lesnar and cena, or even goldberg. Bring some nostalgia with the new after 30 years. Only 3 weeks to go, like you said realistically that’s probably the best we will get. More likely to be Sasha and Naomi.


----------



## BlissLynch

Old 13 circa Bray Wyatt returns. And leads the Judgement Day.


----------



## [The_Game]

Man undertaker is coming to cardiff for his talk show day before clash at the castle. I wish he just showed for a promo at clash at the castle instead, if he’s going all the way to cardiff just an in ring speech would be amazing!


----------



## baddass 6969

Is this where the Womens Tag Titles finals are going to be held??


----------



## TD Stinger

baddass 6969 said:


> Is this where the Womens Tag Titles finals are going to be held??


I would presume no because either Iyo/Dakota or Asuka/Alexa is likely to be in the Finals of the thing and they're already announced for the 6 Women Tag, unless they have one of them pull double duty.


----------



## RavenNevermore

I predict, Roman retains.


----------



## Inside Cradle

For those looking to make their predictions more official, feel free to join the prediction game for a bit of fun:









Forum Championship: Clash at the Castle


Cut-off for predictions is pre-show start on Saturday 3 September 2022 New and returning players are always welcome Anarchy in the UK Welcome to the forum prediction game that's taking place in the UK - for the first time in 30 years - but won't actually take place inside a castle (shame)...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------

